# Good Prepper channels on Youtube



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Just wondering what channels people watch on Youtube relating to prepping.

southernprepper1
eastcoastprepper
rockymountainprepper
hossusmc
that's all i can remember off the top of my there are more.

and if you wanna watch boring youtube videos, this guy named acidlittle has some, hasn't made one in awhile but should be throwing some up soon.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

These are not necessarily for prepping but are great to keep up with whats going on, ie. space weather, earth changes, war, economy.

SusoiciousObservers
MrCometwatch
DEMCAD
drkstrong
Solarwatcher


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

prepperlog of course! lol!

Just uploaded this one for shooting tannerite. check it out!


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

YTpreppers is a compilation of a bunch of videos, categorized by food/water/securtiy....etc. Good little resource has them all in playlists from different people not just one channel...


----------



## Wife 1.0 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nutnfancy is good for gear/guns/knives reviews and WROL (without rule of law) philosophies. Plus he's got some great family outing hiking/camping vids too good scenic stuff. He talks about bug out bags and such but doesn't get much into food storage/water storage but I think he probably does it.

Wife 1.0


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I love katzcradul for food storage. She is awesome!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

MDPrepper is another good one. He's actually an MD and does a lot of "tabletop reviews". Guns, medical supplies, survival kits etc. He's in the middle of doing a low budget prep series on firearms - the inexpensive stuff like Hi-Point and the Maverick 88. Quality, low priced stuff. Check him out.


----------



## PreparedTexan (Apr 13, 2012)

SustenanceNCovering is a good channel mostly about growing food with some other prepper related topics as well.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

Iv been watching some of urbanpreppers videos. so far I think he has the best bob geared for baby. I personally thing it does more good then harm if you watch many different preppers as they all have opinions on different items. You might find items in one preppers list to be something you dont use, but something in anothers that you would and forgot about.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

ThePatriotNurse has a really good and informative channel for the medical angle.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

oh my.. was just watching prepperlog and i love it... my daughter and I just finished the DIY paracord bracelet and she wants to make them for her classmates...ty so much....


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

prepperlog is survival if you didn't know that yet


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

oh ya..  she wants to add a compass and whistle to the bracelet for each of them.. I am making her an edc bag and will have to omit some items as I dont think they would be allowed in school.. she wants to share a bit of survival with her friends..

Its sad, you know, we talk about it on occasion, she asks questions.. and when we get to a point in the questions where we would have to bug out and just leave.. she thinks a lot about her friends and what they dont or wont have. Most of their parents dont really care about stuff like this.. If it gives her peace of mind that they have a little bit to help them... well.. that to me is important .. shes only 11.


----------



## toddlungman (Apr 29, 2012)

wildernessoutfitters !!!! David Canterbury the master of self reliance imho. and also bushcraftonfire


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

sootch00

This dude really got me thinking about prepping. Often speaks at prepper conferences. Totally worth checking out his channel.


----------

